# (     )

## 22

.    - ,     ,   .     ,          .        .
    ..  
"( )    ,       ,        ,        :
-    .
        ,    ()    ( )      .

  ,    .
     ,     .       ,        .        (),         . ..    ,       (       )   ( )

 ,      ,  ,     .        -          (

  . 
 , ,          .  ..
1.    ?        ,    (.
   ,  1.  ___    (     ,   "    ?)
                                    ..  .. 
                                  2.    .. 
2.        ,         .
        ,  ,   ?
      =   - .  -    ?
3. C   ,         (      !!)      .. .   ,  (    (),         .    .    ?          .?       ?
 ..

----------


## 22



----------


## Irusya

* 22*, 1.           ,      ?

----------


## 22

Irusya,    ,      ?   ,           (

----------


## Irusya

> Irusya,    ,      ?   ,           (


     ,     1 .  ,  ?           ?

----------


## 22

, . -  .
   .         ,   !!!.       .
   ,      ,    . 
 ,  2    
1.    ,    .
2.    ,  ,     .
    - ?

----------


## Irusya

> .         ,   !!!.       .


 :Smilie:   :      .   "" ? :Big Grin: 



> ,      ,    . 
>  ,  2    
> 1.    ,    .


  " "?

----------


## 22

Irusya,       .
     ,       (  ).
 ,      .
          .         .       1.   2.  
   ,   ,   ,  ,    
Irusya,        ?

----------


## Irusya

> Irusya,       .
>      ,       (  ).
>  ,      .
>           .         .       1.   2.


,      ,         ?  ,        ?

----------


## 22

Irusya,     ,     .   ,           .      ,     -    .  ,   ,      (

----------


## Irusya

> Irusya,     ,     .


.    - .   ,   .



> ,           .


  )        ?    ..



> ,     -    .  ,   ,      (


,  :Smilie:

----------


## 22

Irusya, )
    ,  , ?

----------


## Irusya

> Irusya, )
>     ,  , ?


,  :Big Grin:

----------


## 22

Irusya,  ?      (

----------


## Irusya

> Irusya,  ?      (


 , ))))

----------


## 22

____

 ,							 ______________2009 .
. -

     _______________________,  ____________,            ______________ _____.      ()___________,  ______________,   : ______________________,   ____________________ ...,    ________________________,    ,   , 
________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________,   :____________________________,  __________________________________ ...,    ________________________________,    ,   ,    ,     :





 - , , ,     ,           ,       .    : ,     ,    ,  ,    ,     , ,     / ,   ,    /  ]


 -     /  20/40/40HQ()      ISO        33 ,       (     ). 


      ,         , , ,          ,    ,             ,     .

    ,   /      ,     .

    -       / ,  ,        .               ,     ( ,          ,   ).

               ( )  .       :
-         .     ,      .

     /    /       / .

    -     () ,    /         .            .              .

   (-)     c    .  -        .


1.  .
1.1.       ,          ,        ,        :
-          ().
-           ().


1.1.       ,          ,        ,     ,   ,  .

 ,            ,      ,                   .

1.2.        ,          ,      .
         ,     ,            .


2.  
 :  
2.1.	                .

2.2.  - ,         ,           ;

2.3.           .   24-  ,    ,      ,    ;

2.4.     ,   /    .
*  .2.4    4.8          .              . 
      .2.1.5.   .
, ,              .    ,  ,     .  3.5   3.6         .
2.5.            ,      ,               (, -   ,  ).
               :
-	   , -,   ;
-	        .
    5        .
   ,      .
       ,    10                    .
 ,          :
1.         ,           ?

2.       .
2.1.     (, )  ,   .
      .    .
2.2.  (, )       .
2.3    ,   
).        .
)                                                 
)    .

  2.5            .       ? 
 :
1.        ()
2.       . 
       (  )   ?
   ,            .     ,  .       (      ).        ,       ,  .

 .3.3.      OOO            .   , OOO         .     (      )    (   ).            .
    .      ,    .     ,    .         :   ,?        ?

2.5.                           (, -   ,  ).
               :
-	   , -,   ;
   ?
-	        .
    5            .
   ,      .
       ,    10                    .


2.6.          .     .

2.7.        ,                             .

2.8.               :
-    ,     . 2.3  ;
-  10        (      ).

 :
2.9.          ,  (  )  ,   .

2.10.          ,    ,           / ,           / ,              .         (, ),   /,                         /   .  

2.11.  /  .      /,         (CMR,)       /           /. 

2.12.             .

2.13.                 ,     (      )       .

2.14.    /               .        / /,      /,     .  

2.15.                  .          ,     .

2.16.      ,        (),       ,       .

2.17.        ,   ,   / ,        /  ,     ,        ,      / .       ,     5-          ,             .

2.18.         ( ).                    /.         ,        /            .   ,       //.

2.19.            .                .

2.20.     ()  ,   ;

2.21.                   10          ;             . 

2.22.     ,     3  ;

2.23.       ,     ,    ,        .

3.     
3.1.            ,       . 

3.2.                                  (   ($).

3.3.     15 ()            (    ),     ,        ,    ,             .             .
*             ?

3.4.  ,     ,    ,     .

3.5.      ,   ,            24  .     ,     ,   ,           /   . 

3.6.       23- ( )      .
 . :
      23- ( )           .


3.7.                 ,         .     (  )  ,          .  

4.  

4.1.                  .         ,  /    /   ,              .                ,         /  ,        ,  , ,      ,     ,  ,   .

4.2.                        .

4.3.    /          .2.11.  ,             ,           ,         - .              / .

4.4.   /                 / .     /    ,   /                        10-        . 

4.5.               ,        ,         .

4.6.                          ,     .

4.7.                            .
4.8.          ,   48         ,              , ,      ,     ,     . 
     /      ,      .


5. 

5.1.          , ,     ,    ,           ,      (-).         .


6.  
6.1.                      31  2009 .

6.2.         .

6.3.           ,              ,            .

6.4.  ,    ,        -   .

6.5.         2     :          .

6.6.        ,       ,   1                  .       .

7.	   
7.1.	          ,     ,        .

7.2.                    .


8.  .
8.1.      ,   ,          . 

8.2.  ,    ,      .

8.3. 	          .

8.4.	             -   .


9.  .
9.1.             ,                    .

9.2.  ,      10 ()    ,   . 3.3  ,             0,1 %       .


10. ,    







________________   / _____________./             ________________ / ____________./


..                                  			..

----------


## Irusya

> 1.  .
> 1.1.       ,          ,        ,        :
> -          ().
> -           ().





> ,            ,      ,                   .


1005    ?       ,   .
  ,       ?  ?

----------


## 22

Irusya.,  ,      .    (  )  ..       .        .
 ,    ,    ,    (  ) ..      .    .
        .
Irusya,      ?                  ?
  ,       .
   ,      ,   (

----------


## Irusya

> Irusya,      ?


  :Big Grin:

----------


## 22

Irusya,    ?

----------


## Irusya

> Irusya.,  ,      .    (  )  ..       .        .
>  ,    ,    ,    (  ) ..      .    .


2 .
1.     .         .""      ,   .        ,      .  ,      ,   .  .
2.  .  ,          , , 10%   .      " ",     (    ),     .    ,   : -,  -,  -     (   ).    +.





> ?


,    



> ..
>    ,      ,   (


-    .   ,  + ..

----------


## 22

Irusya,      .     ?
     ,     ?
 1.1    - 
    ,       ,        ,        :
-          (). ( 1)
-           ().
   ( 1),  -      .
  ,       "   ",     .          ..
  ?

2.    (    )      3.3  3.4 -  ?

3. ,  .   ,         .       ? 
      ? -        ?

----------


## 22

Irusya, ,      ,   ?    ..

----------


## Irusya

> ?






> ,     ?






> ,       "   ",     .


-"   "  ,  " "



> 3. ,  .   ,         .       ?


   - ?

----------


## 22

Irusya,     .        .   ,       .
    :

   __________  __ ________  2009 .

. -                                                                                                         2009. 
    _______________________,  ____________,            ______________ _____.      ()___________,  ______________,   : ______________________,   ____________________ ...,    ________________________,    ,   , 
________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________,   :____________________________,  __________________________________ ...,    ________________________________,    ,   ,    ,     :

1.    . 3.1.   ____     __________2009 .      ,   ,      :
*  3.1          ,   .            ? 
   ,   .     ,   O     (,  1000-2000 .).       .
   6%,   .                 .    .           O (      ,      ).   ,     :
1.        (   ,  ,   ),     .
    ,    . c         .
      -.        6%.

   ,  :                - ,       ,   (,  1200 .,    1000 .)     2000 .    (    1200 .   1000 .,     200 .).       ,   %       (.. 1000 .  10%,     10%).
    ,    %. 


   :   -  /  ():
20DC, 40DC, 40           21   1000 .
20DC, 40DC, 40           21  ( 26)   1000 .
40RFHC (c  )     21  -   1000 .
40RFHC (c  )     21 ( 26) -   1000 .
     /     10%       . 

  :
- .
-            
-     -  
-      - (   )
-      - (   )
-     24  
-      
-  /  / .  48  .      /      ,      .
-    ,   48         - )
* 
 :
-     1000 // (      ,         )
-   1000 . 
-    
:
              .

2.  ,      ___  _________2009.  :
.     %  ,    (   , ,  !)     . 
,  ,     ? ,         ? 
 ,      ,   ,        . 

3.                _______ 2009 .   ___  ___________2009 .

 :   



__________________/__________________/                 	 : 



__________________/__________________/  

      ,      
      ?
1.         .      ,         ?               ?
2.  ,   ,    . 
      . (     (  ,  ,  )
  ,    1000 , 10% -         .     ((((

----------


## Irusya

> ,    . c         .
>       -.        6%.


    ""      -  :Big Grin: 



> 1.         .      ,         ?               ?


      ? :Smilie: 



> 2.  ,   ,    . 
>       . (     (  ,  ,  )
>   ,    1000 , 10% -         .     ((((


  : "      10%   ( )      ..." -

----------


## 22

Irusya,  - ,       (  ,       ,        ,    *10% =  .   ?

B        :
1.1.     ,       ,        ,        :
(1 )         ().
(2 )          ().
3 
1.1.       ,          ,        ,     ,   ,  .
           ?

----------


## Irusya

* 22*,  -   :Smilie: 
      ?)    ?
"                 ,    ,    ..." -..

----------


## 22

Irusya,   .  -   1 .      ,      .  -

----------


## Irusya

* 22*,       "         ()".   -      ,   - ,   " ". -  :Smilie:

----------


## 22

Irusya,       )      (    ). 
        ?  ?

----------


## Irusya

> Irusya,       )      (    ).


.  :Smilie: 



> ?  ?


  .  . 1008  "..2.  ,       *  ,     .*
3. ,     ,             ,       .       ..."

----------


## 22

Irusya,    ,    .   ,   ,            .

----------


## Irusya

> Irusya,    ,    .   ,   ,            .


  :OnFire:   :Smilie:

----------


## 22

Irusya,   ,     ?
 ,          .   . ,     .     . ,        ..  . 
    -  . ?

----------


## Irusya

* 22*,   - ,  -. ,  ,  ,           ()  .              (     ). " "-

----------


## 22

Irusya, .
        .    . ?

----------


## Irusya

> Irusya, .
>         .    . ?


  ""  :Smilie:  )

----------


## GH

,,    ,    ,,   (  ),        - .     - (     ... ):
1) --     ,  ?,-.
2)    :,,-? , (  5 ,  ),  -   ?
3)    ()    ,         ,   ?-      ?
    ...          ..?    -   - ,   ..
- ,    .
 ,          ,            .
 , .   , ,   .

----------


## Irusya

* GH*,         -?) ?

----------


## GH

Irusya.      -    ,     ,     .,, -,...
  ,,  ,   ,     ,   :
1. ()-  ,   .
2  -,,      , .-    .(,   -     - ...     , -         .  ?...--...
2.     (  ),   , .  .  .    ,.,   :   -      ,    .  .   ,  .   .   ,  .
..   -   .
               ...   .    2-3 .   -     ,            .
3.    -   -   :?
,    ,.  ,     ,      .  ,  ,...  :Smilie:

----------


## Irusya

* GH*,       -     :Big Grin: 
      - "",  ,         .     ?

----------


## GH

[QUOTE=Irusya;[COLOR="Lime"]    ?[/[/COLOR]QUOTE]

   ? ?

----------


## Irusya

[QUOTE= GH;52021774]


> ?[/[/COLOR]QUOTE]
> 
>    ? ?


  :Smilie: 
 42

----------

